# post up you light weight bike



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

come on guys i want to see the lightest bike you got

heres mine. i saved some weight by taking off some things


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

taking of a crank arm and pedal must save you alot of weight eh?


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

well that's the only picture of my road bike , it was intensive for you guys to post up you light weight bikes


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I think I will pass on this There are enough threads on the subject.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Retro Grouch said:


> I think I will pass on this There are enough threads on the subject.



word!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Who needs a right crank arm anyway?


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

this thread has failed me:cryin:


----------

